
Senator backing anti-crypto bill calls out Zoom’s lack of end-to-end crypto - computator
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/04/senator-backing-anti-crypto-bill-calls-out-zooms-lack-of-end-to-end-crypto/
======
cheaprentalyeti
To which I would add: typical silicon valley publication hostile to US
manufacturing suddenly develops expectation of privacy on imported computers.

------
pwg
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22786385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22786385)

